# HYSTEROSALPINGOGRAM (HSG)



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

HYSTEROSALPINGOGRAM (HSG)​
_What is a HSG ?_​
Hysterosalpingogram (HSG) is an X-ray picture to check whether the cavity of your uterus is normal and whether your fallopian tubes are open.

_What is involved?_​
A small of dye is injected into the uterus by passing an instrument through the cervix. X-rays can display the dye. Enough dye will be injected to allow the radiographer to see the uterine cavity and the pathways through the fallopian tubes. Spillage of the dye from each fallopian tube should be observed if the tubes are patent. Blockage of either or both tubes can be confirmed by failure to pass the dye. The procedure may cause some discomfort and spotting can occur afterwards.

_How to prepare for an HSG ?   _ ​
Your HSG will be scheduled at the time between the when your period stops and expected ovulation. You are advised not to have unprotected intercourse from the first day of your period until after the procedure date.Usually before the procedure you are given some medication to help you if you experience any discomfort during the HSG


----------

